# Moving to Auckland CBD



## abiq99 (May 27, 2013)

Hi everyone . I do need some informations from you guys . Your help will be much appreciated.

I'm Indonesian . 21 years old. And have just got a job offer from a company in Auckland and my work visa has already accepted by NZ . I will be working as a Demi Chef De Partie in the Hotel ( Auckland CBD ) and as it was stated in the contract , i will be paid $15.50 per hour . Is it enough for me as i will be living alone in Auckland ? 
Now i'm still looking for a accommodation to rent in Auckland CBD ,and as what i have browsed , it will cost about 300-350 . 
But roughly how much does the utilities cost ?
Please kindly feed me with informations !!


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

abiq99 said:


> Hi everyone . I do need some informations from you guys . Your help will be much appreciated.
> 
> I'm Indonesian . 21 years old. And have just got a job offer from a company in Auckland and my work visa has already accepted by NZ . I will be working as a Demi Chef De Partie in the Hotel ( Auckland CBD ) and as it was stated in the contract , i will be paid $15.50 per hour . Is it enough for me as i will be living alone in Auckland ?
> Now i'm still looking for a accommodation to rent in Auckland CBD ,and as what i have browsed , it will cost about 300-350 .
> ...


Hi,

The wage in your contract isn't much above the legal minimum wage of $13.75 per hour.
Assuming you work a 40hr week then this equates to around $33000 per year and I'd say you will struggle on that in Auckland.

Here's a list of what your net (take home) pay will be :-

Your Salary: $33000.00

Rates as of 1st April 2012:
Tax Rate Taxable Income	Tax Element	Remaining
Bottom (10.5%) $14000.00 $1470.00	$12530.00
Low (17.5%)  $19000.00 $3325.00	$15675.00
Mid (30%) $0.00 $0.00 $0.00
High (33%) $0.00 $0.00 $0.00
Totals: $33000.00 $4795.00	$28205.00

ACC Levy (1.70%) on $33000.00: $561.00 

Total available to spend: $27644.00
Monthly: $2303.67
4 - Weekly:	$2126.46
Fortnightly:	$1063.23
Weekly: $531.62

All payment amounts are approximate, due to specific rounding amounts used by IRD which vary depending on payment frequency. Rates are correct as of April 2012 - March 2013 tax year but are subject to change. This should only be used as a guide.

So as you can see your take home pay per week will be around $530 and you wish to pay out 300-350 of that in accommodation costs.....doesn't leave much left for food, utilities, transport, socialising etc etc

Maybe you should look into house share where you just rent a room and have communal use of the rest of the house or look into backpackers or student accommodation ?


----------



## abiq99 (May 27, 2013)

Hi Escapedtonz . 

Thank you very much so much information including the tax and the calculation .
But working as a chef i thought it would be long working hours ( not including the OT ) , so i thought it would be a lil bit more than that . I wish i could find a room to share but mostly in Trademe , they only allow students only . Any suggestion ?

:fingerscrossed:



escapedtonz said:


> Hi,
> 
> The wage in your contract isn't much above the legal minimum wage of $13.75 per hour.
> Assuming you work a 40hr week then this equates to around $33000 per year and I'd say you will struggle on that in Auckland.
> ...


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

abiq99 said:


> Hi Escapedtonz .
> 
> Thank you very much so much information including the tax and the calculation .
> But working as a chef i thought it would be long working hours ( not including the OT ) , so i thought it would be a lil bit more than that . I wish i could find a room to share but mostly in Trademe , they only allow students only . Any suggestion ?
> ...


Don't you have an agreement of how many hours you will work in any given week ? If not you should have an idea of your normal working week which can be negotiated with your employer.

The average in NZ is 37, however lots of people do 40hrs which equates to 8hrs per day for 5 days a week. This is also the number of hours considered in the Minimum Wage Act.

I work 40hrs per week on average - when considered over a 12 month term as I work shifts 2 x 12hr days, 2 x 12hr nights - 4 on and 4 off.

Even if you worked 50hrs per week, which is quite excessive week in week out, this equates to an annual wage of $40 500 gross (before tax and ACC) so only an increase of $7500 per annum (before tax and ACC) over the previous calculations - this will give you around an additional $115 a week in your hand.

Whatever you do don't assume your going to be offered overtime. Always do your affordability calculations on the basis that you will not be offered overtime so if it does come to be offered its a bonus.
It is quite likely you will be offered overtime in that type of work but overtime is never guaranteed.
Just think about it though, if you are working 50hrs per week as a chef, how many more hours a week do you want to be in the kitchen!!!

Try www.easyroommate.co.nz for house share, or try trawling the local Internet ads for the area near where you will be working - maybe search for the local newspaper ads, gumtree or just do a google search for house share Auckland.
Maybe even ask your employer as they may have other staff in the hotel or restaurant that are in a similar situation to you.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------

